# Not Bad!



## KenpoDragon (May 5, 2003)

Not the best,but not the worst either.:ultracool :cheers:  

                                                      Mr.Tanaka


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Not the best,but not the worst either*



KenpoDragon,

You reeled me in on this one.


----------



## Master of Blades (May 9, 2003)

Me thinks someone was trying to reply to a post and accidently started there own thread


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Me thinks someone was trying to reply to a post and accidently started there own thread  *



OOOOOPPPPPPPPPSSSSSS, still kind of new at this sorry guys!!!!!:asian:


----------



## Jill666 (May 10, 2003)

Hey no problem-  If you can spell, you have a leg up on some here!  

Wait 'til you mean to make a message private and it isn't-


----------



## Master of Blades (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Hey no problem-  If you can spell, you have a leg up on some here!
> 
> Wait 'til you mean to make a message private and it isn't-  *



Woah! Now *THAT* I would like to see...........Always wanted to see what Seig and JfLazartigue or whatever is name is say about me


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Woah! Now THAT I would like to see...........Always wanted to see what Seig and JfLazartigue or whatever is name is say about me  *



Now that young Jedi *MOB* is quite a scary thought...  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 10, 2003)

Oh Deary Me.......I seem to have Hi-jacked this thread  

God I forgot the rush you got from this........ :lol:


----------

